# Hi I'm new to this, just want to talk to someone :(



## Emily :) (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, I got diagnosed with ibs at 17 (about 8 months ago -now 18) but I knew I had it about a year before then, was to embarrassed. Went to drs finally, took alot of courage and had the talk of nothing they can do at the minute Whats getting me down now is im in my last year of a levels, and I've had so much time off. My teachers think I'm lazy and can't be bothered coming in, my mates think I'm putting it on, and more importantly I have exams in January!







applied to university that's an hour away, don't want to live there as it's all shared bathrooms and don't want everyone seeing I have a problem







but the hour journey is filling me with dread. And I have to go to edinburgh next month as part of my coursework and it's 4 hours one way so very nervous. All of this makes the problem worse, as you will all know. Nobody knows my problem but me my mum and my boyfriend. I suppose I'm not asking a question, I just want to know how you all coped through Exams and school? Did you tell the school? Or any advice I just feel so alone and weird


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Absolutely tell the School and your teachers or professors. Ask your Dr for a note! What are your worst symptoms?


----------



## hels21 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Emily,I've had "ibs" (not sure if thats what it is, but gut related problems) for 4 years. I'm new on this as well but I think it's a positive move - us lot are not alone! may I suggest instead of just your gp you perhaps go see a naturopath. I've just been to see one and been put on probiotics and herbs to help calm my system. Gp's don't specialise in this kinda stuff and tbh I dont find them hugely helpful and they never have the time, so just have a wee think. Exam wise i've been in the same situation recently. I'm third year at a uni in edinburgh and Ive postponed my exams this semester till next year as i've been struggling physically and mentally, so giving myself a bit of time off. I explained to uni and because I have a history of problems they understood and have been really kind and supportive. Obviously they needed a medical note but that hasnt been a problem. really do tell your school because I know it sucks having a medical record, but it means if your grades go down (i'm not sayin in your case they will) and you're struggling to get things done in time then you will be given the benefit of the doubt. I know i'm pretty worried just now since im in honours years and the job world is so competetive and I want to do as well as i can academically. It's good you have your mum and bf as suppport, hold on to that! I know how you feel with the alone and weird thing. people generally dont understand, thats just cause they dont have it. Just keep remembering theres lots of us out there with the same/ similar problems and you're in no way alone. hang on in there!!! xo (apologies for the essay of a reply haha)


----------



## ibser22 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Emily!I'm kind of in the same position as you. I keep missing school and a lot of people think that i'm faking it and they're like "your sick AGAIN?!" so i totally understand.I haven't told my school either because i'm embarassed but,hels21: I think u make a really good point so we probably shud tell the schoolalso emily, don't feel alone because even though it seems like no one else has this problem, actually a lot of people do. also for exams and stuff, you cud ask to sit on the floor, or something because i've asked my teachers that and they say it's fine. you could also maybe ask to take it in another room? or whatever you need to do to feel comfortable im sure as long as you tell them they'll be understanding. hope i could help!


----------



## hannahcd (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,Emily I was in the EXACT same position as you. I have just finished my first semester at university, something I NEVER thought I would do. I was diagnosed with IBS-D and an anxiety disorder in July this year after finishing my A levels. I knew I had it however for over a year but was WAY too embarassed to do anything about it. As a result I had terrible atttendence at 6th form with everyone assuming I was lazy or I didn't want it enough. However I did it. I did my exams I went to my proms and finished what I started. Since I was diagnosed it has stopped me doing things and at times feeling really rubbish, but i've decided why should it stop me living my life? A little hint is to buy some of ASDA's own brand imodium and always keep it in your bag, it gives you peace of mind. My high school never knew and neither did my friends as by the time I was diagnosed I had finished but my university knows and so far have made allowences for my attendence but do not run away from the problem because it only made me feel more anxious. I hope that has helped, you're not alone and my story was exactly the same as yours. Just keep going and don't let it hold you back!


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

Emily, I had IBS through my 2 years of college, after a few weeks of starting me and my mum decided to talk to some teachers at the school. This let them know why I may just walk out of class, or never turn up and helped explain my absence. Also the exam officer would put me in a room on my own or have a seat by the exit as she was told, helped a bit. Luckily a few of my friends knew... however the not so friends friends would spread stuff in chatter, Chinese whispers really - I soon knew the amount to tell them to shut 'em up and not really give them any real information. It shows you who really cares. My attendance was awful but I came out with 2 A Levels and 2 AS (I ended up dropping them 2nd year as I couldn't keep up). However I had never really wanted to go to uni, even more so because of the issues I had so I can't comment on that area. Totally understand how you feel though, shared bathrooms etc urgh not nice when you have this.Good luck with it all!


----------

